# Bullworker



## Thuganomics Dr. (Sep 30, 2004)

A few years ago I brought a bullworker, used it about twice and then forgot about it.

I was cleaning out the other day and I found it again, and I had a quick go on it, and liked using it.

However I lost the exercise book so I went on the internet to find some exercise guides for it.

I went on the official website, and it gave me a list of seven isometric exercises to try out, saying that I needed to do each exercise for just seven seconds, and that would be enough.

Surely that can't be right though, it says that a 49 second workout will be sufficient enough.

So what I wanna know is does anybody else use the bullworker and if so how do they go about using it, do they use it isometrically and hold each exercise for seven seconds, or do they do repititions for each exercise.

Any feedback will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 30, 2004)

this: http://www.thebullworker.com ???

it says 15 minutes per day on that page.

but what do you really expect to get out of this contraption?


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Sep 30, 2004)

Are you kidding ?


----------



## Thuganomics Dr. (Sep 30, 2004)

That was one of the web pages I looked at.

I take it that this is a waste of time.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 30, 2004)

Resistance is resistance   Not much you can do with that thing in terms of variety though.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 30, 2004)

Couldn't they come up with a better name than the Bullworker?


----------



## Arnold (Sep 30, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Resistance is resistance   Not much you can do with that thing in terms of variety though.



he should get one of these as well then: Thigh Master


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 30, 2004)

I owe my outstanding pubic zone to "the master"


----------



## racoon02 (Oct 1, 2004)

Well, if you ever have to crush a beer can for recycling... and no can crusher is around... youll be the highlight of the party!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 3, 2004)

Better name, How about "for the fat potato chip eatin beer drinking lasy ass sissyfied hammerhead" use this 49 sec a day for the  new muscular you. ""bowflex sucks"" USC rules and #1
tough old man from calif


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 3, 2004)

USC, boo


----------



## herc1 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Bullworker Bully Xtreme*

Hey I used to own a bullworker when i was a kid got a good workout from it. 

Since I travel alot I need something portable, can't take dumbells with you. Something under $100 bucks.

I ran across this web page billed as the "strongest bullworker" any one own one. Please don't trash talk it if you don't own it. I want a "real" opinion.

http://www.bullyxtreme.net

Thanks

Herc


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 16, 2006)

*"The fact is your muscles don't  have eyes, they can't see if you're lifting a 30 lb dumbbell, brick, tree stump  or using 30 lbs of Bully Xtreme resistance."*

My brain just exploded.

You dont have to own one to see that that page, and whatever he's selling, is BS.

If you travel a lot and cant get to gyms or whatever, youd be better off spending NO money and just doing bodyweight exercises, circuit training, plyometrics, and sprints as your workouts....rather than spending any money on the shitty miracles these people are peddling.


----------



## Spud (Dec 16, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> *"The fact is your muscles don't  have eyes, they can't see if you're lifting a 30 lb dumbbell, brick, tree stump  or using 30 lbs of Bully Xtreme resistance."*
> 
> My brain just exploded.
> 
> ...




I don't see how that statement is wrong.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 16, 2006)

Spud said:


> I don't see how that statement is wrong.



It's totally true.  I would rather use hotel gyms if I traveled a lot.  They generally have dumbbells up to like 50 pounds, various machines, and some treadmills or whatever, which is enough for some exercise.  Bodyweight stuff is great too.  I don't have any experience with that other product though, it could be useful in those situations.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 16, 2006)

I bought one of those many years ago.  Piece of crap.  Mine is sitting in a landfill somewhere.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 16, 2006)

Let this thread die.


----------



## herc1 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Bodyweight Exertcises*

So what you are saying is that you would do bodyweight exercises rather than use an exercise device that will provide progressive resistance??

How long have you trained for??

Progressive resistance is one of the critical components to muscle growth bodyweight exercises alone do not provide this element, long term???

Thats a fact my friend. If you are traveling using resistance bands, a bully xtreme or any exercise device that will allow for progressive reistance is much better than bodyweight exercises.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 17, 2006)

herc1 said:


> So what you are saying is that you would do bodyweight exercises rather than use an exercise device that will provide progressive resistance??
> 
> How long have you trained for??
> 
> ...



All you need is to maintain.  You don't think you can maintain your strength with handstand or one-armed pushups on pulling movements?  Chinups and body rows aren't good enough?  One legged squats?  If we're talking only missing a couple of sessions in the gym I think that would be fine.  Plus, as I said, there are usually gyms in hotels that provide some reasonably weighted dumbbells.


----------



## tgparker (Sep 24, 2015)

Here's some AWESOME news for any BullWorker owners on FaceBook. I have started a "BullWorker Fitness Club" FaceBook Group. I have copied over a lot of the BullWorker WallChart and Manual files and also posted a whole bunch AWESOME BullWorker YouTube Links! Of course you'll need a Facebook account. Please feel free to check it out!
TG
Please click the link below to access The BullWorker Fitness Club.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/133446453421154/


----------



## jas101 (Sep 24, 2015)

I prefer the tug toner.


----------

